# veuillez trouver ci-dessous / ci-joint (vouloir)



## caroline22

Hola

Estoy buscando el equivalente español de 'veuillez trouvez ci-dessous", es lo que quiero escribir al principio de un email! Muchas gracias


----------



## gonzalo_diaz

sírvase encontrar la ... suscrita


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Los correos electrónicos suelen ser informales o al menos más informales que las cartas. 

Yo pondría sencillamente:

Les indicamos a continuación...

Les remitimos a continuación...

Incluimos...

dependiendo un poco del contexto del escrito.


----------



## GURB

*Sírvase encontrar a continuación*...es una fórmula muy usual en la correspondencia comercial.


----------



## caroline22

¡Muchas gracias a vosotros!  ;-)


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo suelo utilizar las expresiones indicadas por pipasdegirasol, añadiendo 
las comas:
Les indicamos, a continuación,  las ofertas...
Les remitimos, a continuación,  los precios...

Es lo habitual en escritos comerciales aunque:
"Sírvase/sírvanse encontrar a continuación..." también es  muy válido.


----------



## caroline22

muchas graciasTina


----------



## wonderful

Hola
Bonjour,

Necesito su ayuda. Como se traduce esta frase en espanol:
"Nous avons un représentant en Espagne dont vous trouverez les coordonnées ci-dessous. Il sera ravi de vous fournir toutes les informations nécessaires concernant nos produits"

Mi intento
Tenemos un representante en España de lo cual encontrará a continuación sus datos. Estará encantado de / está a su disposición para proporcionar todas las informaciones necesarias sobre nuestros productos.  

Gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## Paquita

...un representante *cuyos datos* encontrará/están indicados a continuación.
Et je dirais "proporcionarle".

Attends peut-être d'autres avis de "natifs" pour une formulation plus "castiza".


----------



## ClonacionX

Tenemos un representante en España cuyos datos están/vemos a continuación. Está a su disposición para proporcionarles toda la información necesaria sobre/acerca de nuestros productos.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

wonderful said:


> Hola
> Bonjour,
> 
> Necesito su ayuda. Como se traduce esta frase en espanol:
> "Nous avons un représentant en Espagne dont vous trouverez les coordonnées ci-dessous. Il sera ravi de vous fournir toutes les informations nécessaires concernant nos produits"
> 
> Mi intento
> Tenemos un representante en España de lo cual encontrará a continuación sus datos. Estará encantado de / está a su disposición para proporcionar todas las informaciones necesarias sobre nuestros productos.
> 
> Gracias de antemano por su ayuda


 
PROPONGO:

Tenemos un representante en España, sobre el cual) usted encontrará a continuación (abajo) sus datos. ( Él ) Estará encantado de proporcionarle todas las informaciones necesarias sobre (relacionadas con) nuestros productos. 

Iben Xavier

PS Entre parentesis coloco variables con el mismo sentido.


----------



## ClonacionX

Yo me decanto por usar _información_ en singular... suena contrathecha la forma en plural.


----------



## wonderful

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda.

¡Que tengan un buen día!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Hubiera utilizado : cuyas señas...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Azzu

J'ai un problème pour construire une phrase avec "adjunto". 
Cómo se dice: "vous trouverez ci-joint la liste de..." ?? (dans une lettre administrative par exemple...)
Simplemente : "encontrará adjunta la lista de..." o existe una formula tipa?? 
Gracias de antemano!!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
On utilise souvent : "adjuntamos a la presente la lista de ...."
Aussi:                    "sírvase/sírvanse encontrar adjunto ...."


----------



## NicaJack

Hola a tod@s,
Tengo el mismo problema que Azzu. Hasta ahora, las formas que uso son las siguientes:
- "Adjunto les remito ..."
- "Adjunto Usted encontrara ..."
Pero ni siquiera sé si es correcto.
Alguien me podría ayudar ?
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## JULIALUX

Buenas tardes,
La fórmula habitual es: "Adjunto le/les envío la lista solicitada..."
"Adjunto les remito..." también es correcto.
Azzu, une petite correction: fórmula *tipo*
Saludos.


----------



## Azzu

Graciasssss a todos!!!!!


----------



## Juburgui

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que intervengo y tengo una duda. Mi francés está bastante oxidado y necesito aclararme con el significado de esta frase por que no se si tengo que devolver el contrato de alquiler firmado o simplemente me dice que lo adjunta al mensaje.

"Veuillez trouver ci-joint par retour le bail de location."

Gracias a todos.


----------



## guay

Hola,
Lo que te dicen es que te adjuntar el contrato de alquiler.
Saludos,
helena


----------



## Juburgui

Gracias Helena


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Lo que te dicen es que te adjunta*n* el contrato de alquiler.


Hola:
Dice, más concretamente, "que _te_ _devuelven,_ adjunto, el contrato de alquiler"


----------

